# Conveyancing solicitors



## cyberknight (18 Nov 2019)

Went to see a house last week and the estate agent is really keen to get us to use their in house solicitors which are over 50 miles away .
They have been very pushy about it even reducing the price when i said i proffered to use a local one that i have used before , local one we have used before and found them good even though after all the discounts the other one is maybe £300 cheaper and no sale no fee.
The local one is easy to get too if i need to sign stuff, mrs ck can always pop in if we need to bring stuff home whereas the estate agents is done via the branch and emails .
Thoughts ?


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2019)

Use the one you prefer. I know too many people who've had awful conveyancing solicitors, you want the process of dealing with them to be as simple and painless as possible, even if it costs a bit more (think of the cost of time and stress dealing with aggro, plus the cost of posting things guaranteed/recorded as you will want to do with every document which you will otherwise deliver by hand - could easily spend £100 on postage, making copies of things just in case etc etc).

The estate agent wants you to use theirs because they likely get commission 
It's your house sale/purchase, not theirs


----------



## cyberknight (18 Nov 2019)

vickster said:


> Use the one you prefer. I know too many people who've had awful conveyancing solicitors, you want the process of dealing with them to be as simple and painless as possible, even if it costs a bit more (think of the cost of time and stress dealing with aggro, plus the cost of posting things guaranteed/recorded as you will want to do with every document which you will otherwise deliver by hand - could easily spend £100 on postage, making copies of things just in case etc etc).
> 
> The estate agent wants you to use theirs because they likely get commission
> It's your house sale/purchase, not theirs


not even my estate agent , she recommends the local one .Its the estate agent trying to sell the house heck we got to sell ours 1st


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

Use your one, not the one that gives a percentage to the estate agent as a kickback.


----------



## PK99 (18 Nov 2019)

I always think such recommendations smack of conflict of interest.


----------



## Profpointy (18 Nov 2019)

If it's the house your buying I'd want someone you trust rather than someone the buyer trusts ! Sounds borderline dodgy, or at least, there'll be the doubt in your mind


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2019)

cyberknight said:


> not even my estate agent , she recommends the local one .Its the estate agent trying to sell the house heck we got to sell ours 1st


Tell them to politely bog off...after asking them to disclose how much commission they get from you using that firm


----------



## sleuthey (18 Nov 2019)

Your conveyencer needs to be unbiased and independent so don't use the estate agents one


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Nov 2019)

My firm doesn't pay kickbacks & only employs qualified staff. They often end up sorting out things conveyancing factories have missed on previous occasions, and are usually the ones the agents call when they want an update on the progress from a person rather than a website. Yes it's not the cheapest service but we have many clients who come back time after time to the same conveyancer. With the factories you'd be lucky to get the same person twice.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Nov 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> My firm doesn't pay kickbacks & only employs qualified staff. They often end up sorting out things conveyancing factories have missed on previous occasions, and are usually the ones the agents call when they want an update on the progress from a person rather than a website. Yes it's not the cheapest service but we have many clients who come back time after time to the same conveyancer. With the factories you'd be lucky to get the same person twice.


To provide some balance, just sold a house and used a conveyancing factory (mainly because they had a real fixed price so if a sale fell through I wasn't paying twice). They were fine and I dealt with the same two people throughout the process.
But the estate agent does get a kick back. It must be disclosed in the contract between the seller and the conveyancing factory.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Nov 2019)

The mortgage lender - if there is one - may have a view on who should be doing the conveyancing.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2019)

just found out union have a conveyancing branch , discounted to members


----------

